# Short Or Tall?



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I would like someone taller or same height as myself.. but if he was a little shorter then me i wouldn't mind.


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

:dito


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

I prefer guys between 5'8-5'10, my bf is 5'9 and I think that's the perfect height. I'm 5'4.


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

Preferably taller than me, I'm 5'4". But if a great guy comes along and he is the same height as me I'm not going to turn him away. opcorn


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I prefer women who are shorter than me. I'm 6', so the vast majority of women are shorter than me.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I like short women.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

I'm 5' 1" so there isn't really any men shorter than me. I wouldn't want a guy that is too tall because I would feel like a little kid around him and I would have to stand on a stool or something to feel comfortable during a conversation


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

My girlfriend is quite a bit shorter than me. I am like 5'11 and she is about 5'2. I would be extremely uncomfortable dating someone taller than me I think. I pretty much just like 'em shorter.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Taller than me.


----------



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

someone a bit taller than me since i'm 5'


----------



## Pip (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm about 5'5", and my boyfriend isn't much taller than me, he's probably a few inches taller, tops. He's just average height. I never had a problem with it, but when we first started dating, my former roommates told me not to date him b/c "he was too short". :roll I'm glad I didn't listen to them.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Height does not matter to me


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

bk said:


> Height does not matter to me


:dito


----------



## Pillar (Aug 16, 2004)

I prefer girls who are between 5' 9.00000000034224332432" and 5' 9.00001000034224332432". Anything outside that and we run into some serious relational problems. I mean, if I can't trust you to be within that height range, how can I trust you with my pimpin' yarn collection? A healthy relationship is founded on trust. I need to trust that you are going to remain faithful to me with your height.

Height doesn't matter to me..


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

Pillar said:


> I prefer girls who are between 5' 9.00000000034224332432" and 5' 9.00001000034224332432". Anything outside that and we run into some serious relational problems. I mean, if I can't trust you to be within that height range, how can I trust you with my pimpin' yarn collection? A healthy relationship is founded on trust. I need to trust that you are going to remain faithful to me with your height.
> 
> Height doesn't matter to me..


Dang I almost made it. I am 5' 9.00001000034224332433. Oh well.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Dosnt exactly matter to me really.


----------



## slosh (Oct 29, 2004)

I am 6'3, all I prefer is someone shorter than me or the same height 

Women over 6'3 scare me


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

A little taller maybe or the same heighth.


----------



## opacity (Sep 26, 2004)

I'm 6' 1, I prefer someone who is shorter than me.


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

Height doesn't matter to me. Although I don't think I have met any guys shorter than me, since I am just under five feet. If I wanted a shorter guy I'd be out of luck.


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

I prefer guys who are taller than me. I'm already 6'0" tall. If I were with a guy who was shorter than me, I'd feel awkward and like a giant, like when I'm out with female friends who are shorter.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Girls taller than me... nuhhh uhhh... Girls my height... nuhhh uhhh... Girls shorter than me, yea mmm hmmm.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

Taller than me. :b


----------



## Your Lover Scrub Ducky (Jul 26, 2004)

i prefer shorter girls, i like looking down into her eyes. im 5'10


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

taller, although maaybe same height would be ok. unless it was a girl then they could be shorter.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

height doesnt really matter to me. but id prefer girls that are around my height.


----------



## DirkDiggler (Nov 9, 2004)

I'm 6'6" tall so that leaves out taller women. ( that might be cool though)I did once date a girl who was 4'11".


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

I don't think I would go out with anyone who is tall. I am very petite and I feel like a little child as it is around taller people.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

For the most part, I don't care. If she was a midget or giant, then it might be an issue...but nothing a good personality couldn't overcome.


----------



## outOfThisWorld (Dec 31, 2003)

Being quite a tall person I would prefer someone shorter.


----------



## cluelesschickie2342 (Jan 11, 2005)

I am really quite short. I am 5 ft and dancing with a guy who is 6'4 was a bit of a challenge but all in all it was good fun anyway. Poor guy had bend down if he wanted to talk to me. Good thing he has good knees ^_^

But I would like to date guys who are not quite so tall to save me from going into the emergency room for a neck brace. :lol


----------



## countrybumpkin (Dec 31, 2004)

I can't say height matters much to me . I'm 6'3" and I've dated girls who were 5'2" and everything was fine, so short or tall doesn't matter as long as she's got a good head on her shoulders.Or mine,haha.


----------



## omgnoudidnt (Jan 8, 2005)

I prefer shorter guys, around my height but probably no shorter than me. I tend to be intimidated by taller guys.


----------



## soundgardener76 (Jan 18, 2005)

I don't care how tall the guy is, even if he's over 6 ft. I'm only 5 feet tall, so nearly every guy's taller than me.  I think I'm more likely to be rejected for being too short, if anything.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I like taller women (5'7"+). It's probably the fact that I'm 6'3".


----------



## mysticalzoe (Apr 25, 2005)

I like guys who are short, because i am 5'1, so i lucked out with hubby he is 5'6, which isn't bad, I don't really like tall people if i have to look up nope aint gonna happen. Of course I don't know anyone who isn't past 5.8.

Jessica


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I prefer shorter girls, like around 5' to 5'3 but it doesn't really matter so much as long as they are not taller than me. Same height would be ok.


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

Generally height would not matter to me, unless maybe she were VERY short. I'm about 6' 4" so there aren't that many women taller than me.


----------



## Fly (Apr 9, 2004)

Doesn't really matter. Of course, I might feel a little intimidated if she were say ten centimeters or more taller than me.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

height doesn't matter for me either, i am only 5'6 i've dated short and taller women in the past go i'm game


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

I vote for short.


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I've always liked taller guys. I'm 5' 2". My husband's 5' 9".


----------

